# Working with ADNOC



## jagajpl (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi, recently I interviewed with ADNOC through Skype. The interview was fine. But no reply came. Normally how many days they take to give result.


----------



## ariskar (Jul 7, 2019)

My personal experience, I had skype interview and got an offer. It took them 2.5 months to come back to me, after I sent the HR person who arranged the interview a couple of emails (after 1.5 and after 2 months).

Good luck!


----------

